# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  MOLINO DE ALIMENTO BALANCEADO EL GRANJERO

## DANIELBGTZ

EL GRANJERO es la marca registrada de SERALICO SAC, la cual   comercializa alimentos balanceados, mezclas proteicas y minerales para ser usados en la producción animal.
Posee planta propia de acopio y fabricación, en Lima-Perú.
Contamos con una línea de balanceados para *bovinos de leche* , *bovinos de carne*, *cerdos en producción y reproducción*, *conejos*, *peces*, *equinos* y *aves*. 
Para mayor información visite nuestra página web WWW.SERALICO.COM.PE  o mediante el email  *DANIEL.RIOS@SERALICO.COM.PE*Temas similares: SE REQUIERE VENDEDOR CON CARTERA DE CLIENTE PARA MOLINO DE ALIMENTO BALANCEADO PARA ANIMALES OFERTA MOLINO COLOIDAL 30 KG/HORA QUE ES EL SISTEMA HACCP EN UN MOLINO DE ARROZ Y COMO ESTA IMPLEMENTADO Máquinas Peletizadoras para alimento La Acuicultura: Alimento del Futuro

----------

